# Japan Child Porn Ban ?Will Destroy Anime & Manga?



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2013)

ch. 31 raw



> Japan?s anime and manga industry is warning that a newly proposed law which has the potential to ban many 2D works as child pornography could devastate the industry and make freedom of expression a thing of the past in Japan.
> 
> The new law would constitute Japan?s first national ban on ?simple possession? of material deemed to feature minors (although distributing and creating such material has long been banned), with penalties of up to a year in prison and a million yen in fines.
> 
> ...



discuss


----------



## JoJo (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Austin (Jun 2, 2013)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, they got owned.


----------



## Viper (Jun 2, 2013)

About bloody time.


----------



## Es (Jun 2, 2013)

Are you frustrated KL1?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

>posting shit from Santaku Complex



And we've been through this before. Please stop.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 2, 2013)

Viper said:


> About bloody time.



Nah they're too young to bleed.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 2, 2013)

Hurhurhur.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 2, 2013)

> latest edition of Dragon Ball has cut scenes featuring bloomers cut



So they are censoring Dragon Ball because of the scenes with Bulma early on? Wasn't she legal according to Japanese laws?


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 2, 2013)

About time.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> >posting shit from Santaku Complex
> 
> 
> 
> And we've been through this before. Please stop.



I remember Kirito mentioned this to me before but what is it with that site again?I forgot.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 2, 2013)

Yay                    .


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 2, 2013)

No more Child Japorn.

The web will never be the same.


----------



## Es (Jun 2, 2013)

For the better of course


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 2, 2013)

4chan begs to differ.


----------



## Es (Jun 2, 2013)

I see defense without honor. Let them burn


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2013)

4chan banned CP

it's still truckin'

just saying


----------



## armorknight (Jun 2, 2013)

Cracking down on child porn is great, but this shouldn't be affecting the anime/manga/visual novel industries.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 2, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> 4chan banned CP
> 
> it's still truckin'
> 
> just saying


Really? Didn't know that.

Well, Encyclopedia Dramatica is burning. For sure. They must.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't say I'm upset about the target, but Japan still has a long way to go with their nebulously defined censorship laws.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 2, 2013)

Are we talking about actual CP? Or just drawings? Because however distasteful I find the latter, I don't believe in making it illegal to produce such content if actual children aren't being exploited, it simply wastes resources that should be focused on capturing actual predators and rescuing actual victims. I'm really not behind reactions of pure emotion when it comes to these matters because people can prove very easy to manipulate when that's factored in, and quite easy to pass legislation that would pretty much be unconstitutional, or at least, antithetical to concepts of freedom of speech and/or expression.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodbye Beelzebub.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't like this law at all since it means Gargantia girls will be banned.  Get rid of the real thing but why the 2D stuff? Its not real and its not hurting anyone.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh thank you Lawd


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 2, 2013)

Man that must be like a slap in the face for a lot of people


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 2, 2013)

armorknight said:


> Cracking down on child porn is great, *but this shouldn't be affecting the anime/manga/visual novel industries.*



When the vast majority of products in those industries is instant-gratification fetish garbage it does.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 2, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> When the vast majority of products in those industries is instant-gratification fetish garbage it does.



But how does that impede on your rights or any other individual's rights, as a person?


----------



## 8 (Jun 2, 2013)

at first i was like... couldn't care less 



but then:


Wrath said:


> Goodbye Beelzebub.


----------



## Es (Jun 2, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Don't like this law at all since it means Gargantia girls will be banned.  Get rid of the real thing but why the 2D stuff? Its not real and its not hurting anyone.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 2, 2013)

Child porn ban?

Wat.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jun 2, 2013)

This made my day 



> Japan Child Porn Ban




Hisoka is not gonna like this at all


----------



## Wrath (Jun 2, 2013)

8 said:


> at first i was like... couldn't care less
> 
> 
> 
> but then:


It's all fun and games until no more Beelzebub.


----------



## Koori (Jun 2, 2013)

Sankaku Complex, geez...

But to play Devil Advocate, this is unenforceable, because fiction =//= reality

And do not worry, you'll have your Beelzebub, those depictions arent' for sexual purposes at all, and they are not gonna ban an entire work just because of some panels.

But of course, someone had to link to that site, that fucking site full of garbage 



Stilzkin said:


> So they are censoring Dragon Ball because of the scenes with Bulma early on? Wasn't she legal according to Japanese laws?



the "Chilling Effect", my friend. This has't even been debated yet, and they are already doing this. Therefore they are stupid beyond help. Not to mention is Toei anyway.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2013)

If this gets passed, I imagine it will get repealed rather quickly. 

Most of their manga and anime business will either be shut down or moved elsewhere.


----------



## Koori (Jun 2, 2013)

Blunt said:


> If this gets passed, I imagine it will get repealed quickly.
> 
> Most of their manga and anime business will either be shut down or moved elsewhere.



Yeah, right, that's some Sanaku Complex and 4chan logic you have there 

It's unenforceable, and the only sucess they can obtain with this will is corruption going rampant.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 2, 2013)

I remember reading this law a couple of weeks ago on the VN site and sense all the frustration 

Its great news


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

Only thing I am wondering is what will they categorize as child pornography. Some may use it in a mature literature sense and then there is Beelzebub too. Though honestly putting diapers on the kid really wouldn't make a difference. 

This will be fun to watch.


----------



## Koori (Jun 2, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Can't say I'm upset about the target, but Japan still has a long way to go with their nebulously defined censorship laws.



I know right? It only causes confusion, but this also means such thing is impossible to enforce.



Original Sin said:


> Only thing I am wondering is what will they categorize as child pornography. Some may use it in a mature literature sense and then there is Beelzebub too. Though honestly putting diapers on the kid really wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> This will be fun to watch.



Not really. One thing is to show the child naked, which is perfectly fine. And the other is to show the child naked and posing sexually, which is not fine, unless is for comedic purposes. And you simly can't label an entire work as child pornography only because of a few panels.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 2, 2013)

no more child porn?

don't see anything wrong with this


----------



## blueblip (Jun 2, 2013)

So what're the manga that'll be moved off my reading list thanks to this:

- Fairy Tail
- At least the first part of One Piece (giant jiggly boobies of underage Nami)
- Berserk (might be spared because it's seinen)
- Anything made by Oh!Great (hallelujah!)
- HSDK
- Medaka Box
- Toriko (ghey love )

...

Okay, I'm beginning to realise this list is going to end up a lot bigger than I thought if I keep going. Welp, time to find a new hobby then.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2013)

Welp, that probably eradicates half of my currently reading list if the criteria are that vague.

Thanks Obama.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

This doesn't affect any of my top ten best to my knowledge.

Good news.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2013)

Japan's manga/anime industry will go belly up

90% of the content features underage looking pussy doing weird or slightly promiscuous acts

hawww


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

Well if it does, it will be for the better.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2013)

Lina Inverse said:


> no more child porn?
> 
> don't see anything wrong with this



Didn't Slayers have a episode with Lina and Amelia in some sailor uniform?


----------



## blueblip (Jun 2, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Didn't Slayers have a episode with Lina and Amelia in some sailor uniform?


Lina isn't 'hot enough' to be sexualised. Amelia could be a problem though


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2013)

The World said:


> Japan's manga/anime industry will go belly up
> 
> 90% of the content features underage looking pussy doing weird or slightly promiscuous acts
> 
> hawww



The industry will only go belly up, assuming that this law begins to be heavily enforced, if it doesn't start drawing older characters to replace the underage females/males that they used to place in those situations or if the change is welcomed/tolerated.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

blueblip said:


> So what're the manga that'll be moved off my reading list thanks to this:
> 
> - *Fairy Tail*
> - At least the first part of One Piece (giant jiggly boobies of underage Nami)
> ...



You are missing nothing from the bolded. Toriko is arguable. Though idr Oh Great doing child porn rather than teenage or milf stuff. Oh wait there was that trap boy.


----------



## Manchester Black (Jun 2, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Didn't Slayers have a episode with Lina and Amelia in some sailor uniform?


Yep and there was that time they were in the hot springs....


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2013)

Manchester Black said:


> Yep and there was that time they were in the hot springs....



Slayers confirmed for illegal.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2013)

Didn't they try to pass something like this back in 2011 and it failed badly? Far too much money coming from underage anime hoes for this to pass.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Welp, that probably eradicates half of my currently reading list if the criteria are that vague.
> 
> Thanks Obama.



This is what has people up in arms.

Nobody is disagreeing with the idea to ban real cp, or even the ban of dj's that illustrate "realistic" cp.

Its the vague definition of what "child" is, and what constitutes unethical/immoral scenario's, scenes, behavior, ect. How many manga's/anime's feature teenage characters? Would they, since they are portrayed as being under 18, fall under the ban?

If this passes, sticks and is enforced, its pretty much a death blow (of not a critical injury) to the entire "ecchi" cornerstone of the culture, which in turn has a good chance of having a chilling effect on the rest of the manga/anime genre's.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 2, 2013)

Be ready to say goodbye to railgun/index, soul eater, evangelion, berserk, SOA ect,ect,ect if this passes....and That list can go now for so long just based on one thing or another.


----------



## OS (Jun 2, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Be ready to say goodbye to railgun/index, soul eater, evangelion, berserk, SOA ect,ect,ect if this passes....and That list can go now for so long just based on one thing or another.



I don't think it will stop them rather than keep them controlled. Thank god though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm kind of disturbed at how some people are so easily manipulated and satisfied, probably almost as much as I am those that draw lolicon or the sort. Going after what is merely drawn does nothing for victims and doesn't enable going after offenders. All it really is, and all it really can be, is shallow, meaningless emotional satisfaction for easily led voters to make them think something is accomplished. An individual may be smart, but people in masses are stupid, and because of that often want simple answers to complex issues and this is appearing no different.

Also, where does it stop? A hallmark in recognizing freedom of expression is accepting that people have a right to say and/or express things in a matter at which oftentimes you are going to find distasteful, even repulsive. Once people start straying away from that you are leading into a slippery slope where more things can be stacked on.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 2, 2013)

One Piece safe 

Magi though


----------



## Mizura (Jun 2, 2013)

Aww come on! If they want to ban obscene content, sure whatever. But to label manga works as child porn is as insulting to actual child porn cases as it would be to slap murder charges on mangas and movies with too many deaths in them. Extreme hentai is shitty stuff, but you can't convince me that it's the same as something that Actually involved the abuse of a real, human child to make. Make a new "obscene content" law instead of labeling it as child porn.


----------



## X-Drake (Jun 2, 2013)

Finally, no more aweful Bezulbub and children shaz.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 2, 2013)

lol Sankaku. You shouldn't link that here not only is it pretty much a porn site but it's also about sketchy as gets in regards to journalism. It's practically a p*d*p**** lobby.


----------



## Magician (Jun 2, 2013)

No one wants to see naked 13 year old girls anyway.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2013)

BD said:


> No one wants to see naked 13 year old girls anyway.



This law means no naked 16-17 year olds either, bro.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 2, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> This law means no naked 16-17 year olds either, bro.



You make it sound like thats a bad thing unless you are around that age... I hope


----------



## Magician (Jun 2, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> This law means no naked 16-17 year olds either, bro.



They can make them look the same. Just make their official ages 18.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 2, 2013)

This is my reaction:



maybe this moe shit will go away and finally I can get back to watching good shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2013)

BD said:


> They can make them look the same. Just make their official ages 18.



If that was the case they could do the same for the loli and I don't think that's gonna fly. 



Byrdman said:


> You make it sound like thats a bad thing unless you are around that age... I hope



Its a very, very horrible thing. No one should restrict such freedom from artist


----------



## Byrd (Jun 2, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Its a very, very horrible thing. No one should restrict such freedom from artist



Banning the depiction children in sexualize ways is restricting freedom from an artist?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Banning the depiction children in sexualize ways is restricting freedom from an artist?



17 is NOT a child and actually yeah it is considering they aren't real children. Once you take that away they will start taking away a whole lot of things from artist. Its limiting artist freedom whether you like the depictions or not. They aren't harming you or anyone, if you don't like them avoid looking at them. Don't go slamming restrictions on fictional works.


----------



## HowlAndRage (Jun 2, 2013)

In all honesty, I don't think this will ruin the anime industry... not even close. When we're talking about child pornography, it's a reference to anime characters who're less than 18 and adult characters drawn to look like children that are depicted in a sexual way more or less. I really don't think this means policing fan service in shows like Hayate, as much as it would change certain borderline scenes in shows like ToLoveRu. The government has the best intentions, but if they can't provide enough evidence that anime depicted child pornography (fanservice, etc) isn't influencing their culture in a negative way, they're probably going on an all out witchhunt. There's stuff out there which needs to be toned down, and when I mean tone down, I mean a lot. However, there's a lot of series which mean no harm in the way they sexually depict children and other stuff. Either way, the Japanese government has to make a statement that its laws are serious for the first year or so in order to make it seem as if they're serious. After awhile, stuff will leak through the cracks to the point where the government says "to hell with enforcing this BS". I mean, if the number of child molestation cases don't decrease while a ban is in effect of the progress, then the government is almost forced to admit that anime/manga isn't the catalyst for an attack... therefore there's another reason to no longer enforce the bill towards anime.

Don't get me wrong, I oppose the bill, but I don't think this spells out the apocalypse for anime as in it'll destroy the industry and companies whom create video games, figures ect.... Well, if people want to fear monger in order to build opposition to this bill, I won't stop them. For many of us, our prefrences of anime are in danger of being temporarily censored. You can't tell me over the years that you haven't been curious what the effect of watching anime (playing violent videogame, etc) does the brains of certain people. If, like most point out, the questionable material doesn't instigate violence then we have an answer to shove in the face of every cranky politician with a grudge against society.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 2, 2013)

Well...Cage of Eden is going to get a lot shorter


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 2, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Banning the depiction children in sexualize ways is restricting freedom from an artist?



How simple are you? Of course it is. You don't have to find it tasteful to see that.


----------



## Vermin (Jun 2, 2013)

so it begins


----------



## HowlAndRage (Jun 2, 2013)

How ironic, I find it quite hypocritical that some parents agree with this law when they're too breaking this law by buying their children 18+ video games. 
Anyway, as I earlier mentioned, the big problem with anime in regards to children is parents' lack of interest in protecting their young children from the Japanese cartoons." Plenty of parents would not let their kids watch NC-17 pornography or an R-rated gorefest Hollywood horror movie with a plethora of blood, although for some  unknown reason, the same parents  have no problem with letting their children watch 17UP or even 18UP anime. Those are the same parents that would buy their eight-year-old kid a MA-rated video game, and later on wonder what went wrong when the kid has nightmares, or even worse, starts emulating the violent content. It's "just an imported cartoon for comedy," right? It's "just a video game in which you control someone and kill others," right? anyone see the correlation?


----------



## Fujita (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm a tad torn, admittedly

I find the stuff vile and wouldn't really mind if it was purged from the face of the earth.

But as to whether legislating what somebody can scribble on paper? That bothers me on general principle alone, no matter how dreadful it is. And frankly, I haven't done enough research to have an opinion on what effect this fetishistic material may or may not have on real life crime. 



HowlAndRage said:


> In all honesty, I don't think this will ruin the anime industry... not even close. When we're talking about childpornography, it's a reference to anime characters who're less than 18 and adult characters drawn to look like children that are depicted in a sexual way moreorless. I really don't think this means policing fan service in shows like Hayate, as much as it would change certain borderline scenes in shows like ToLoveRu. The government has the best intentions, but if they can't provide enough evidence that anime depicted child pornography (fanservice, etc) isn't influencing their culture in a negative way, they're probably going on an all out witchhunt. There's stuff out there which needs to be toned down, but on the otherhand there's a lot of series which mean no harm in the way they sexually depict minors. Either way, the Japanese government has to make a statement that its laws are serious for the first year or so. After awhile, stuff will leak through the cracks to the point where the government says "to hell with enforcing this BS". I mean, if the number of child molestation cases don't decrease while a ban is in effect then the government is almost forced to admit that anime/manga isn't the catalyst for an attack... therefore there's another reason to no longer enforce the bill towards anime.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I oppose the bill, but I don't think this spells out the apocalypse for anime. Well, if people want to fear monger in order to build opposition to this bill, I won't stop them. For many of us, our prefrences of anime are in danger of being temporarily censored. You can't tell me over the years that you haven't been curious what the effect of watching anime (playing violent videogame, etc) does the brains of certain people. If, like most point out, the questionable material doesn't instigate violence then we have an answer to shove in the face of every cranky politician with a grudge against society.


----------



## Es (Jun 2, 2013)

Goddamn do you copy paste everything dude?


----------



## HowlAndRage (Jun 3, 2013)

Fujita said:


> I'm a tad torn, admittedly
> 
> I find the stuff vile and wouldn't really mind if it was purged from the face of the earth.
> 
> But as to whether legislating what somebody can scribble on paper? That bothers me on general principle alone, no matter how dreadful it is. And frankly, I haven't done enough research to have an opinion on what effect this fetishistic material may or may not have on real life crime.



damnnnnn. I'm hit, again, young one.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 3, 2013)

Seen Sankaku news. They are stupid and sketchy as hell sometimes. Anyways if this is true then it's a good thing.\.


----------



## Es (Jun 3, 2013)

You finally unbanned? You missed Fang coming back temporaily


----------



## Drakor (Jun 3, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> You make it sound like thats a bad thing unless you are around that age... I hope



You're thinking only of cartoon porn, instead of mangas such as Dorohedoro, Berserk, or even Vagabond. While its a great and *very* much needed change to crackdown on child pornography, things which involve medieval settings and the like get the short end of the stick, especially when attempting to re-create life in those harsher eras.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 3, 2013)

LoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 3, 2013)

>People supporting this

Oh wow


----------



## Melodie (Jun 3, 2013)

Nothing will change. You heard it here.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 3, 2013)

This is then end.


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2013)

If they ban fictious content because it has "child porn" (which is extremely debatable) in it, then they should also ban some illegal stuff in movies. So no murders, no hookers, no scams, no deceptions, no money laundring, no bad guys, no guns unless it's in the USA... this will be fun.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 3, 2013)

Drakor said:


> You're thinking only of cartoon porn, instead of mangas such as Dorohedoro, Berserk, or even Vagabond. While its a great and *very* much needed change to crackdown on child pornography, things which involve medieval settings and the like get the short end of the stick, especially when attempting to re-create life in those harsher eras.



There is a difference between the depiction of children sexualized for gratification and what you are stating...

My point is that there needs to be a line drawn as to what can be express... there needs to be harsher restrictions


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 3, 2013)

Who in their right mind supports this?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 3, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> There is a difference between the depiction of children sexualized for gratification and what you are stating...
> 
> My point is that there needs to be a line drawn as to what can be express... there needs to be harsher restrictions



You can't be serious. There already is a line drawn, where actual person's rights are being infringed upon. Drawings don't do that. You can't ban something simply because you don't like it, that defeats the whole purpose of the right! 

What's more is that do you really believe the people enforcing it will be able to consistently make that distinction?


----------



## Morglay (Jun 3, 2013)

So wait. Wait. Wait. You guys. You think it is the correct course of action to protect the rights of fictional characters? At the cost of censoring/restricting the rights of their creators? What. The. Actual. Fuck.


----------



## Koori (Jun 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You can't be serious. There already is a line drawn, where actual person's rights are being infringed upon. Drawings don't do that. You can't ban something simply because you don't like it, that defeats the whole purpose of the right!
> 
> What's more is that do you really believe the people enforcing it will be able to consistently make that distinction?



First of all, this is unenforceable. And second, remember the Youth Law? It's been 3 years and nothing changed.


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2013)

Moglay said:


> So wait. Wait. Wait. You guys. You think it is the correct course of action to protect the rights of fictional characters? At the cost of censoring/restricting the rights of their creators? What. The. Actual. Fuck.



Huh didn't you know that rights of fictional characters > human rights? Wait. What.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 3, 2013)

Koori said:


> First of all, this is unenforceable. And second, remember the Youth Law? It's been 3 years and nothing changed.



For now it is, and yes I do and I am noticing this encroachment on simple expression.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Kenichi is taking a huge hit with this right? fan service and all.. Since goes with FT... 
how about Magi?


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2013)

If push comes to shove, all the mangas will just implement a timeskip and state that Miu and all the others have magically become 18 or older.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 3, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Huh didn't you know that rights of fictional characters > human rights? Wait. What.



People at large care more about their own emotional satisfaction and false sense of accomplishment than anything else. What's more is they like simple answers to complex problems, so measures like this, while doing nothing for the actual issue of child exploitation, does appease those easily swayed individuals. It's a good way for the powers that be to make it seem like they're doing something and get people to shut up a while about it.


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> People at large care more about their own emotional satisfaction and false sense of accomplishment than anything else. What's more is they like simple answers to complex problems, so measures like this, while doing nothing for the actual issue of child exploitation, does appease those easily swayed individuals. It's a good way for the powers that be to make it seem like they're doing something and get people to shut up a while about it.



I think I've just found someone who thinks like I do.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2013)

this goes far beyond merely censoring the loli's into territory of censoring anyone and anything that even looks like a loli using super broad strokes. Its creative censorship and it will impact the entire industry negatively,.


----------



## Thor (Jun 3, 2013)

Perverted Japs


----------



## rajin (Jun 3, 2013)

this issue appeared 2 years back naa.
most manga these days are softcore porn and many people were arrested at airports having such manga series in their laptops.
sensible ,valuable and realistic series nowadays are very few.
i completely agree with new law and completely support it.

for sure it gonna affect few hundred jobs .


----------



## Koori (Jun 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> For now it is, and yes I do and I am noticing this encroachment on simple expression.



It will join a large list of failures such as the Alcohol Prohibition in the US. The reason it's unenforceable is because of its nebulous definition of child porn.



Malvingt2 said:


> Kenichi is taking a huge hit with this right? fan service and all.. Since goes with FT...
> how about Magi?



Where's the child porn in those? Unless their authors dedice to apply some changes, the answer is no. You're mistaking fanservice with real pornography.


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 3, 2013)

great job japan


----------



## Nanja (Jun 3, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> maybe this moe shit will go away and finally I can get back to watching good shit



Changing the aesthetic and design of characters will in no way make anime improve.  Maybe 1-3 shows a season are slightly worth a damn. Those are usually based off of a well established and interesting manga/novel. The fact of the matter is that most manga and anime is shit that has pathetic literary value. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm kind of disturbed at how some people are so easily manipulated and satisfied


Me too actually. A lot of people are sheep.

I for one happen to be very moral and ascribe to high values. That said, this type of bill is nothing less than dangerous. It protects no one. All it does is potentially harm otherwise innocent people and restrict freedom of expression. It's essentially the kind of thing that will lead to policing of thought. Slippery slope here people. 

I actually feel bad for the poor sap whose going to end up labled a sex offender because of some cartoon in his possession.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have been reading manga for sometime now and ive never seen two 16 year old let alone a 13 year old couple do it. So how is this gonna destroy the anime and manga industry?

This will just cut the bad weed like haruhi,k-on,etc and maybe we can have stuff like the old days.


----------



## Koori (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I have been reading manga for sometime now and ive never seen two 16 year old let alone a 13 year old couple do it. So how is this gonna destroy the anime and manga industry?
> 
> This will just cut the bad weed like haruhi,k-on,etc and maybe we can have stuff like the old days.



I agree with you, but why are you naming those? There's no porn. Also, those who are saying this are Sankaku Complex, the worst website you'll ever find.

This is aimed to those hentai featuring children being abused, and as I said before, it's unenforceable.


----------



## MangroomScoldforest (Jun 4, 2013)

Lina Inverse said:


> no more child porn?
> 
> don't see anything wrong with this





Thing is drawings aren't child porn and prosecuting someone based on them is basically tantamount to prosecuting someone for thought crimes. That's the issue i think a lot of people have here.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 4, 2013)

MangroomScoldforest said:


> Thing is drawings aren't child porn and prosecuting someone based on them is basically tantamount to prosecuting someone for thought crimes. That's the issue i think a lot of people have here.


It's not just this.

One could argue make an argument that depictions and/or sexualisation of children in a comic or animated format could somehow encourage child pornography. To me, the real issues at hand are:

1. This is completely unenforceable. Child porn is outright banned in most of the world, but hasn't even put a dent in the amount of child porn out there and the rate at which it's being churned out.

2. The vague terms being used to define 'pornography'. Supposedly, they'll be removing a scene from Dragonball. What part of DB was child porn? I honestly can't remember, and if there was a disturbing scene, someone please remind me.

It's a classic case of going after the symptoms are than the actual problem or helping the actual victims. Child pornography isn't a joke. If you want to get rid of it, you HAVE to go after the makers of the content and at the same time (and this, IMO, holds higher priority) you have to GET THE CHILDREN INVOLVED IN IT OUT OF IT! This ban doesn't go after child pornography makers, and it does nothing to help the children who are caught in it.

These sort of 'actions' by governments are pure hogwash; it's meant to give the general public a sense of contentment that their government is doing something without the government actually having to do anything.


----------



## Koori (Jun 4, 2013)

blueblip said:


> 2. The vague terms being used to define 'pornography'. Supposedly, they'll be removing a scene from Dragonball. What part of DB was child porn? I honestly can't remember, and if there was a disturbing scene, someone please remind me.



Chilling effect. The scene apparently has been removed in the anime despite is not porn at all. On the other hand the major publishers, already accustomed to these things, have issued a statement saying they won't give a shit and carry on.


----------

